# Halloween Party (Basement Haunt) 2009



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

Well folks, Its that time of year again and i have some crazy new ideas for my party this year! Im doing an insane asylum!! Its going to look freaking sweet! I start working on construction tomorrow and will make sure to post a pic of the basement before i begin setting up since i completley forgot to last year. Also; saw some pretty good props and set-ups in the forum this year, cant wait to see everything finished for the 2009 season!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Good luck, look forward to seeing your pictures.


----------

